# 2 stroke oil? Ccr2000



## Whitebassbenny (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got a ccr2000 for $30 and it's a 2 stroke. It runs 50:1 but what oil is the best for it? Can I just run car oil or 2 stroke oil from lowes or Home Depot? 
2 strokes are new to me so I'm kinda lost. Anything I can do to tune up the blower to? 

Thanks

Winters almost here gotta get ready.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Normally I don't think I would recommend this because it's a bit expensive for a mere quart. Since it's not quite July even it will be awhile before you will use it for real and mixing up some gas/oil this far away from winter will leave you with old/bad gas/oil mix by then.
If you just want to make sure it runs ok and such...get a quart of truefuel already mixed.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Avoid ethanol in your fuel, if you can. It tends to eat the fuel lines, and carb parts.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I use Echo power blend synthetic purchased from Home Depot ? Most two cycle oil made for air cooled motors also have fuel stabilizer in them. I also use a carbon cleaner called Seafoam in all my small engine gas to ensure a clean fuel system. 
If the machine starts and runs good, a new spark plug is about the only tune up item to purchase. Naturally, if the machine runs poorly, a carb cleaning and any necessary mechanical problems would have to be dealt with.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

head to an auto parts store and buy a quart of 2 cycle oil. go on toro's website and go to parts, enter your model number ( 38xxx ) and down load an owners manual, its free


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just dont use a house brand or really cheap oil, a lot of it is just sae30 dumped into a bottle. also, if the bottle says safely replaces all 2 stroke oils or something similar, walk away. ive had good luck using walmart supertech 2 stroke boating oil and havnt had a problem in 5 years using it


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Heck, I use that in my Duramax. Good stuff, on the cheap.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> just dont use a house brand or really cheap oil, a lot of it is just sae30 dumped into a bottle. also, if the bottle says safely replaces all 2 stroke oils or something similar, walk away. ive had good luck using walmart supertech 2 stroke boating oil and havnt had a problem in 5 years using it


Hmm... Been using multi mix cheapo stuff for years and no problems yet. Not saying it's the best thing to do but so far it's worked for me. I am trying to get all my equipment to 50:1 and I only need to replace my leaf blower and it'll be Stihl smokeless 2 stroke oil from there on.
I *always* use fuel stabilizer and Seafoam in my fuel mix too.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its also normally more cost efficient to buy a name brand because house brand pre mix is often overpriced


----------



## Whitebassbenny (Apr 8, 2014)

Got the new pull cord on and it runs pretty good. Now just gotta put on all the plastics. Starts on the first couple of pulls. Pulled the plug on it and it looks really new. Now just need snow to use it. We'll spent $30.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Whitebassbenny said:


> Got the new pull cord on and it runs pretty good. Now just gotta put on all the plastics. Starts on the first couple of pulls. Pulled the plug on it and it looks really new. Now just need snow to use it. We'll spent $30.


Good deal.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Whitebassbenny said:


> I just got a ccr2000 for $30 and it's a 2 stroke. It runs 50:1 but what oil is the best for it? Can I just run car oil or 2 stroke oil from lowes or Home Depot?
> 2 strokes are new to me so I'm kinda lost. Anything I can do to tune up the blower to?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 
the best 2 stroke mixing oil I ever used was AMSOIL 2 stroke, and I still use it in my chain saws as needed. It's concentrated and 100:1 mix, doesn't foul the plugs, doesn't smoke hardly at all. It comes in little 8 oz bottles if memory serves. The stuff is simply the best.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> the best 2 stroke mixing oil I ever used was AMSOIL 2 stroke, and I still use it in my chain saws as needed. It's concentrated and 100:1 mix, doesn't foul the plugs, doesn't smoke hardly at all. It comes in little 8 oz bottles if memory serves. The stuff is simply the best.


That's what I use in my chainsaws.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I run a lawn care business here in my neck of the woods, been doing so for the past 7 years...other than the mowers, all my equipment is 2-stroke. I have tried many different brands of oil for those machines and I can confidently say that Stihl 2-stroke Synthetic is top on my list. They also make a conventional oil that works great, too. I only opt for the synthetic solely because of the abuse that machines endure every day.

Your ccr2000 will certainly be stressed if you get a lot of snow, so I'd recommend using the better name-brand than the other stuff that is on the shelf.

I think it was already mentioned, but when you mix your gas and oil you should toss in a little bit of stabilizer just to be on the safe side


----------

